# Whats the story on Nolvadex?



## Milkyway777 (Jul 13, 2005)

Is this stuff supposed to be illegal or just hard to find?  I went to GNC today and they were selling the stuff.  It was in a blue bottle and said Nolvadex in yellow.  Is this the Nolva that I hear so much about?


----------



## GFR (Jul 13, 2005)

Milkyway777 said:
			
		

> Is this stuff supposed to be illegal or just hard to find?  I went to GNC today and they were selling the stuff.  It was in a blue bottle and said Nolvadex in yellow.  Is this the Nolva that I hear so much about?


Nolvadex is a prescription drug, the only to get real Nolvadex is with a prescription, the black market or smuggle it in from another Country.


----------



## largepkg (Jul 14, 2005)

Milkyway777 said:
			
		

> Whats the story on Nolvadex?



Well it all started about 500 years ago. There was a knight named Sir Nolva. Sir Nolva was from a royal family and thus lived his life as such. One day going about his duties in the town of Princeland he came across the most beautiful maiden he'd ever laid eyes on. 

The maidens name was Miriam Dexter. She was from the town of Princeland and never left because peasants weren't allowed to travel. Sir Nolva had to meet this Maiden Miriam but knew nothing could ever come of this meeting. You see Royalty was not allowed to mix with the peasants. 

After meeting Maiden Miriam, Sir Nolva knew he wanted to spend the rest of his life with her. Unfortunately this could never happen. If word got out that Maiden Miriam was in fact a peasant she could be killed.

Sir Nolva came up with an elaborate plan to fake his own death. This would mean Sir Nolva would have to live the rest of his days as a peasant. He was so in love with Maiden Miriam that he didn't even bat an eyelash. 

To make a long story short Sir Nolva and Maiden Miriam married after a very short courtship. They changed there name to Nolvadex and lived happily ever after.

THE END


----------



## gopro (Jul 14, 2005)

Milkyway777 said:
			
		

> Is this stuff supposed to be illegal or just hard to find?  I went to GNC today and they were selling the stuff.  It was in a blue bottle and said Nolvadex in yellow.  Is this the Nolva that I hear so much about?



Probably the Gaspari supplement "Novadex," which is not the same.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 14, 2005)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Well it all started about 500 years ago. There was a knight named Sir Nolva. Sir Nolva was from a royal family and thus lived his life as such. One day going about his duties in the town of Princeland he came across the most beautiful maiden he'd ever laid eyes on.
> 
> The maidens name was Miriam Dexter. She was from the town of Princeland and never left because peasants weren't allowed to travel. Sir Nolva had to meet this Maiden Miriam but knew nothing could ever come of this meeting. You see Royalty was not allowed to mix with the peasants.
> 
> ...


 

 PROPS TO LARGEPKG!!!

I havent even read this all yet, but Im going to. Nice one largepkg...


----------



## largepkg (Jul 14, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> PROPS TO LARGEPKG!!!
> 
> I havent even read this all yet, but Im going to. Nice one largepkg...



I figured he wanted the story of Nolvadex, but after rereading his post I think he was talking about Tamoxifen Citrate.  

Oh well...


----------



## Purdue Power (Jul 14, 2005)

Ya, what you saw was Novadex.  And secondly...never go to GNC.  They will fuck you on whatever you buy.  I hate that place with a passion.  They are just like used car salesmen.  They act like they are your best friend and try to tell you what a good deal they are giving you while they are knowingly fucking you so hard.  You can honestly buy the same products online for sometimes less than GNC's actual cost that they buy them for.  I have seen the price charts, and it is rediculous.  Online stores move so much product that the manufacturers give them insane deals.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 14, 2005)

Go to Supplement Direct, if theres a dealer near you, if you ABSOLUTELY HAVE to buy from a store. Because they (or at least my local one) constantly hand out free samples of stuff, I go in to buy some vasopro and lipo-6, the guy tries to sell me some "lipodrene", obviously something they are being sponsored to sell, and I act like I care, and he gives me like 5 free pills of it. I walked out with my stuff, and had absolutely no intention of buying that Lipodrene... Heehee... Though they overcharged me like 6-7 bucks, I do feel some retribution.


----------



## musclepump (Jul 14, 2005)

Don't ever buy anything that has a name similar to a real drug


----------

